# Canadian compound string builders. Who's your favorite and returns emails?



## cath8r

Contacted one through their website and no reply. How many canadian custom string companies are out there that you all would recommend?


----------



## ronperreault

Look up Meam Moose Archery on Facebook. Great strings, reasonable prices. Based in Oshawa.


----------



## switchraph

World's Best String, Leader, Saskatchewan

Really good strings


----------



## peregrine82

When Mean Moose archery (Kristeen and Mike Shotlander) wanted to start building strings they contacted Kevin Nugent, owner of Nuge strings. This was done out of respect for Kevin as a person and a builder. 

Kevin wished them the best and even invited them down to help them out. A very classy thing to do by both parties. I have had harnesses built by Kevin for several years and they are flawless in their build.

Recently I have had Mean Moose build sets for me and for a fledgling company the builds are first class. This is a bit of a long winded response to say you cannot go wrong with either company.


----------



## DanF

switchraph said:


> World's Best String, Leader, Saskatchewan
> 
> Really good strings


This right here!! Great guy to deal with. Strings are rock dolid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

*Nuge Strings!*
Tried, True and Tested!!!


----------



## Reed

will any of the above builders install the speed nocks at the correct locations?


----------



## cath8r

Apparently the email links on these companies websites don't work or they don't correspond by email. I'd like to keep it canadian so going to call nuge and moose on Monday I guess. Thanks guys.


----------



## Flatliner396

I have been shooting Mean Moose strings since the beginning of the spot season, i have a thousand or more shots with no issue at all no creep no movement.

[email protected]
Kristeen Shotlander
647 409 2814


----------



## wheelie

Funny you say this about no contact. I contacted a couple string makers here and no reply. So I went to The Bowshop in Waterloo and ordered three sets of strings. Scorpion and two sets of Winners Choice. Cost about $400 for the 3 sets. Perhaps the string makers here where thinking I was not serious wanting three sets. Their loss as I was dead serious. I take it string makers on this site are nothing but hobbyists. Only want to make strings and cables for their buddies. CHEERS!


----------



## cath8r

I know. I'm here to give you some money.... just return my email. Maybe I'll order winners choice. Had great performance with them in the past.


----------



## wheelie

rdneckhillbilly said:


> *Nuge Strings!*
> Tried, True and Tested!!!


They were one I contacted and they never did respond. Perhaps they do not deserve to be recommended anymore. CHEERS!


----------



## TroyP

He's not Canadian but look up Retrieverfishin on here and order from him. Cheapest I have found and on par with others I have bought that cost twice as much. I have a couple thousand shots mine now and the peep has never moved even the slightest since install and I had them within the week after ordered them. Top quality strings and a great guy to deal with.


----------



## Flatliner396

Mean Moose string set starting at $75cdn for a one string two cable set.


----------



## 4 Fletch

Kevin Nugent for sure. Yes he builds strings part time... good for him. I admire his industriousness. His quality is excellent and prices low. And he replies to email. 

Were I in the USA and our dollar worth a dollar, I'd go with Twisted X.


----------



## cath8r

I'm going with the one that got back to me. Thanks guys.


----------



## saskelkhunter

switchraph said:


> World's Best String, Leader, Saskatchewan
> 
> Really good strings


This one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed

let us know how they work out. With the crappy $$ If I can get a good set here it may be worth a look


----------



## cath8r

Got a mean moose enroute. Keep you posted.


----------



## cath8r

Installed my mean moose String today. The build quality is outstanding!. I am very impressed with the quality, price and level of service! I will definitely be back for more strings in the future☺ Thank you Kristeen!


----------



## MeanMoose

Thanks I'm glad you like it


----------



## ice67

Reed said:


> will any of the above builders install the speed nocks at the correct locations?


I know Worlds Best so put the speed nocks on w/ shrink sleeves


----------



## Gobblinthunder

Read a lot of fantastic reviews about Mean Moose and their string builds so I decided to stay local and give them a go.


----------

